# Wich one would you get (T. apophysis) or (T.Blondi)



## robc (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys/gals whats up....I took my male T.blondi back, he started going south so I called my source back and he refunded me. I have a question I am going through another source and I have the option to get a (T. apophysis) or a (T.blondi) wich one would you get. I have heard the Goliath pinkfoot gets  up to 13" and is leggier and the T.Blondi is bulkier. Wich one would you get? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Rain_Flower (Jan 17, 2008)

Personally I would get the blondi, but that's just because I have wanted one forever.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jan 17, 2008)

T.blondi for me...with pure girth not to much comes close to a blondi....

wayne


----------



## robc (Jan 17, 2008)

sick4x4 said:


> T.blondi for me...with pure girth not to much comes close to a blondi....
> 
> wayne


Is the T.Blondi that much heavier, I thought they were pretty much the same size.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jan 17, 2008)

length wise maybe but weight deffiently not close..TA's are known for being leggy(shaq) TB's got the weight(sumo wrestler)


----------



## robc (Jan 17, 2008)

sick4x4 said:


> length wise maybe but weight deffiently not close..TA's are known for being leggy(shaq) TB's got the weight(sumo wrestler)


I think I am with you on this one...(T.Blondi) it is....I will post pics friday, thanks for your help.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jan 17, 2008)

no worries.... i know lately, hobbyists are on this got to have everything rare kick but for shear mass you wont be disappointed...nothing like a classic:worship:


----------



## robc (Jan 17, 2008)

sick4x4 said:


> no worries.... i know lately, hobbyists are on this got to have everything rare kick but for shear mass you wont be disappointed...nothing like a classic:worship:


The T.Blondi is actualy what attracted me to this hobby.....I hope this T.Blondi will get bigger than the male I just returned.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jan 17, 2008)

my friend Tabbie has one that is 10" plus and several over 7"s, SO yeah..they dont disappoint..i have a 4" female, that will grow up one day and make me proud lol.....


----------



## Pociemon (Jan 17, 2008)

robc said:


> Hey guys/gals whats up....I took my male T.blondi back, he started going south so I called my source back and he refunded me. I have a question I am going through another source and I have the option to get a (T. apophysis) or a (T.blondi) wich one would you get. I have heard the Goliath pinkfoot gets  up to 13" and is leggier and the T.Blondi is bulkier. Wich one would you get? Any info would be appreciated.



Maybe the blondi generally gets bulkier than apophysis, but i have never seen any blondi come close to my apophysis size, and that includes body size. I have 3 apophysis and find them very exciting T´s. So now you know my reccomendation


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jan 17, 2008)

robc said:


> Hey guys/gals whats up....I took my male T.blondi back, he started going south so I called my source back and he refunded me.



What exactly are you saying? What happened?


Anyways in MY OPINION, like Tomas said above me here, the Apophysis is underrated. First, they get BIG also, I've seen a female that I was positivly certain that it was one of the biggest blondis around, but no, it was an old Apo gal.

Regarding temperament and feeding, well....I have 4 Blondi's, three young and one subadult male. I also have 2 young Apo's and let me tell you, the blondis are like snails compared to the apo's. Those Apos pretty much explodes on the prey the same instance it hits the ground. I've seen them tuble and roll with the prey even. Such is the ferocity. Now that's sheer joy to watch. The blondis got nothing of that.

Top three T's to feed:
1. T. apophysis
2. P. cancerides
3. A. geniculata


----------



## spidersrclass (Jan 17, 2008)

I've seen them tuble and roll with the prey even. Such is the ferocity. Now that's sheer joy to watch. The blondis got nothing of that.

Top three T's to feed:
1. T. apophysis
2. P. cancerides
3. A. geniculata[/QUOTE]

Everyone has their own opinion and IMHO every T has it's own temperament. I've seen my T Blondi roll about with prey items so many times, even when theres no need and its a little cricket the size of just 1 of her fangs she opens a can of whoop ass. All I am saying is, you cannot decide which T is better at a certain thing just by comparing your own, unless of course you own, lets say, over 100 of each.... then I think a comparison would be justifiable :clap:


----------



## spidersrclass (Jan 17, 2008)

What to do is read the T Blondi thread in the 'articles' section an make your own mind up dude


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 17, 2008)

I would like to know for myself and I believe this is relevant to the OP, what are the approximate growth rates for a female of each species?  I know there are a lot of factors involved but if they were kept the exact same way, does one generally grow faster than the other?  I, myself, am becoming interested in someday getting one of the t-monsters, but I would like one that has a reasonable growth rate.  I do have a g.aureostriata but she's only about 3.5 inches, so it'll be forever before she's up to her 7-8" adult size.
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## x-fan (Jan 17, 2008)

I was going for T. blondi but here in Bulgaria, there were no slings left so ... i've got T. aphopysis. What i can tell you about it is ... it's the first one in my collection trying to grab it's pray with every silngle limb it has. It's always hungry, i think it grabs the crickets in the air P 
It is still small baby with just a 5 molts behind it's back but ... i hope it will get bigger and more "female" with every single molt  
If i can i'll get a blondi too, just to have the complete Theraphosa falimy P


----------



## silieputty (Jan 17, 2008)

I would choose the T. apophysis.  I have always tended to choose the "less common" and I also like the look of T. apophysis (the pink toes when young!) better.


----------



## bluegootty (Jan 17, 2008)

*Or Better Yet..get 1 Of Each*

HEY DONT B AFRAID TO BUY BOTH OF EM...every hobbiest in here start out with 1 and then the number jumps to god noes how far it goes.. but anyway .. i got both and they seem preety interesting and both r aggressive eater so.... hey wat ta hell.. mine opion is get BOTH...... ;P


----------



## Pociemon (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes my 3 Apophysis all attack there prey quickly and eat alot;-) They are all bad tempered though, so forceps would be adviceable. But they are all of them out in the open regularly, so you can see them. 

But maybe you should by both species;-)


----------



## robc (Jan 17, 2008)

spidersrclass said:


> I've seen them tuble and roll with the prey even. Such is the ferocity. Now that's sheer joy to watch. The blondis got nothing of that.
> 
> Top three T's to feed:
> 1. T. apophysis
> ...


Everyone has their own opinion and IMHO every T has it's own temperament. I've seen my T Blondi roll about with prey items so many times, even when theres no need and its a little cricket the size of just 1 of her fangs she opens a can of whoop ass. All I am saying is, you cannot decide which T is better at a certain thing just by comparing your own, unless of course you own, lets say, over 100 of each.... then I think a comparison would be justifiable :clap:[/QUOTE]I agree with that...I should put the post different...(what are your exsperiences with each)


----------



## robc (Jan 17, 2008)

RottweilExpress said:


> What exactly are you saying? What happened?
> 
> 
> Anyways in MY OPINION, like Tomas said above me here, the Apophysis is underrated. First, they get BIG also, I've seen a female that I was positivly certain that it was one of the biggest blondis around, but no, it was an old Apo gal.
> ...


About half way through the day My newly purchased T.Blondi started tucking his legs under him.....leaning on his side...very enresponsive so I took him back and got a refund.


----------



## Steveyruss (Jan 17, 2008)

Are the apophysis more expensive than the T Blondi's?
In pet shops I see Goliaths going for 100 pounds +!!!


----------



## sick4x4 (Jan 17, 2008)

they are in the US, which seems to be opposite overseas lol...


----------



## Tony92 (Jan 17, 2008)

I own both blondi & apophysis species & will say if you get the chance then go for the apophysis as they are generally harder to come across in the trade, both species are gorgeous to behold, but the leggier & more streamlined apophysis makes a better display animal.


----------



## Merfolk (Jan 17, 2008)

And they have lovely purple overtone. Such a war machine... I like blondi as much though... just get both!!!!:worship:


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jan 17, 2008)

If you want darker color  get the T apophysis. TA and TB are pretty similar to each other so i would go for the T apophysis because you will benefit more from it in the long run. first, they are more rare than T blondi. second, the babies are more cuter than T blondi because they have this pink foot. third, they don't flick a lot of hair. four, the male T apophysis have a purplish femur and very big and long. trust me you won't regret that you go with t apophysis. I have 12 T apophysis right now and 5 t blondi so far my favorite between the 2 is T apophysis


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jan 17, 2008)

Tony92 said:


> I own both blondi & apophysis species & will say if you get the chance then go for the apophysis as they are generally harder to come across in the trade, .


they wont be rare soon i have 5 recently mated t apophysis hehehe 3 bloodliness i hope they drop some sacs


----------



## robc (Jan 17, 2008)

Genei Ryodan said:


> they wont be rare soon i have 5 recently mated t apophysis hehehe 3 bloodliness i hope they drop some sacs


I went with a T.blondi (most beautiful female I have ever seen)...but I am going to get T apophysis in one week. Put me on the list if you get a sac...I will take at least 10 of them


----------



## Thrasher (Jan 18, 2008)

The biggest T blondi i have had was 7.5" WC female long term captive. Oh wait, I still got her =) She is a sweetheart and never stopped eatting even during pre-molt. I had to cut down the amount cuz i don't want her to pop her belly. You'll never go wrong with a T blondi, but better buy them small and CB, unless you hope for an eggsac to drop =P I like watching them growing up =P And they grow relatively FAST.


----------



## Taki F&T (Jan 18, 2008)

I fully agree with getting both! . Plus that list of best feeders just has to include L parahybana & T blondi. So there we have it, Top 5 feeders :worship:


----------



## robc (Jan 18, 2008)

Taki F&T said:


> I fully agree with getting both! . Plus that list of best feeders just has to include L parahybana & T blondi. So there we have it, Top 5 feeders :worship:


My  L. parahybana eats everything.


----------



## treeweta (Jan 18, 2008)

i have found apophysis less problematic than blondi, ive had blondis fail to over turn for moults, moult in a corner with legs awry and have problems, lose fangs at the moult. Ive never had a problem with apophysis.

 they are physically distinct, blondi are far more heavily built, one of each with a similar leg span will show the blondi to have a larger carapace and thicker legs. sizes dependent on many things including genetics, not every blondi/apo will get to 10-11 inches. 

apo hairs are VERY itchy though, far worse than blondis by a considerable margin.

Both are beautiful and well recommended.


----------



## Pociemon (Jan 18, 2008)

Treeweta

It certainly depend on the individual Apophysis. My apophysis girl and a few other i have seen has same size carapace than a Blondi, actually mine is bigger than any blondis i have seen. But i do agree with you that it seems that blondi have much more trouble when it comes to mouling, but it is strange though, because they are closely related.


----------



## treeweta (Jan 18, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Treeweta
> 
> It certainly depend on the individual Apophysis. My apophysis girl and a few other i have seen has same size carapace than a Blondi, actually mine is bigger than any blondis i have seen. But i do agree with you that it seems that blondi have much more trouble when it comes to mouling, but it is strange though, because they are closely related.


thomas, from what ive seen if the blondi and apo have the same carapace measurement then the apo will have the larger leg span.

eg i have 2 moults, both have 35mm carapaces, the apo leg span is 9.25 inches, the blondi is 8.5, the blondi femurs are way thicker too. as you say individuals will vary though.

strange that blondi seem to have trouble moulting, unfortunately that can prevent obtaining a real giant over several years moults. my apo is 12 years though her last moult at 9.25 inches is far from huge, she might make 10 inches after 2-3 more moults.


----------



## Pociemon (Jan 19, 2008)

treeweta said:


> thomas, from what ive seen if the blondi and apo have the same carapace measurement then the apo will have the larger leg span.
> 
> eg i have 2 moults, both have 35mm carapaces, the apo leg span is 9.25 inches, the blondi is 8.5, the blondi femurs are way thicker too. as you say individuals will vary though.
> 
> strange that blondi seem to have trouble moulting, unfortunately that can prevent obtaining a real giant over several years moults. my apo is 12 years though her last moult at 9.25 inches is far from huge, she might make 10 inches after 2-3 more moults.


Ok it is also what everybody is saying. Maybe the Blondis i have seen are small or my apophysis girl is very huge. The persons that have been here and seen her "live" says she is a very big girl though. Maybe that is why i see it different;-)


----------



## Merfolk (Jan 19, 2008)

I think that those giant Ts need more humidity when they molt, so the exoskelton won't stick.


----------



## treeweta (Jan 19, 2008)

Merfolk said:


> I think that those giant Ts need more humidity when they molt, so the exoskelton won't stick.


ive only had a blondi fail a moult because it turned over in the corner and its legs were all over the place and this seemingly hampered the process. ive had blondi moult in sodden tanks and quite dry ones, i never actually measured the humidity though.


----------



## treeweta (Jan 19, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Ok it is also what everybody is saying. Maybe the Blondis i have seen are small or my apophysis girl is very huge. The persons that have been here and seen her "live" says she is a very big girl though. Maybe that is why i see it different;-)


thomas, the only way to be sure is to measure the moults!! i have seen blondis that are quite old but rather small, sub 8 inches. from my experience a well fed animal from hatching gets to its 'annual moult size' at 3-3.5 years, im not sure what % of its potential genetic size this puts it at but if at the 3 year mark you have an 8.5 inch blondi you can bet it could get close to 10 over the next 5-6 moults. importantly a 10 inch blondi/apo is way more massive than one at 8, i'll guess at twice the mass.


----------



## bluegootty (Jan 19, 2008)

well in mine opion is dat u need to keep high humidity for blondi and same as apophysis... cover up ur encloser with some plastic food wrapper and keep a big but shallow water dish... then u should b fine ..mist every 3 days or so.....


----------



## matthias (Jan 19, 2008)

Depends if how old you are getting them. If you are going get them as slings go with the TA







If you are going get them as adults I would go with the TB


----------

